# [initfs] Kann einige Programme nicht ausführen

## manuels

Hallo,

ich habe gerade e2fsck und resize2fs in mein initialfs hinzugefügt.

Komischerweise kann ich die aber nich ausführen.

cryptsetup (ist schon lage drin) kann ich aber sehr wohl noch starten und die busybox-Programme ebenso.

Das exec-Bit ist für owner, group und others gesetzt und die Dateien liegen in /sbin.

Hab ihr nen Plan, was hier schief laufen könnte?

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

----------

## firefly

fehlende libs?

----------

## manuels

Sorry, hab vergessen: er sagt  *Quote:*   

> e2fsck not found

 

mit cat kann ich mir aber den Inhalt sehr wohl anzeigen lassen.

Würd er bei fehlenden Libs auch "... not found" sagen?

BTW: hab das USE-Flag für die e2progs drin.

----------

## firefly

passt die pfadangabe?

----------

## manuels

jo, auch wenn ich in /sbin bin und ./e2fsck starte kommt der oben genannte Fehler.

cat e2fsck klappt komischerweise.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> jo, auch wenn ich in /sbin bin und ./e2fsck starte kommt der oben genannte Fehler.
> 
> cat e2fsck klappt komischerweise.

 

Fehlt das +x ?

----------

## manuels

nee, das ist gesetzt.

----------

